# Can I mix Propiconazole + PGR + Iron?



## gkaneko (Dec 11, 2018)

Hi All, question for my zoysia. Can I mix Propiconazole (patch pro), PGR and Iron all together in a pump sprayer for a single application?

THanks!


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

You sure can. What is the Propiconazole for?


----------



## gkaneko (Dec 11, 2018)

Thanks Greendoc

My grass has been really wet, I have some root rot (black roots) and what I self diagnosed as fungus in the dead areas. (I know, I know)
It seems as though Propiconazole would help? Or at least not hurt?

Grass has been struggling with all the rain and shaded areas. Lots of mud and I am also still figuring our HOC with new grooved roller. It's been weird.

I don't want to do too much major work like dethatching or aerating because I'll be doing construction soon. I still need to sand when I get some time.

I get a pic when I get home


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Propiconazole is very good for a disease known as Dollar Spot. That is marked by coin sized spots on the grass. Generally, root rot does not occur. Other disease Propiconazole is good for is rust disease. That is a reddish powdery pustule that forms on grass leaves.

For diseases that hit roots and stems severely, I think about something called Large Patch. I also think about a disease called Pythium root rot. Especially with the weather we had most of January where it rained from Christmas until a week or so ago. Propiconazole does nothing for Pythium and it is not that strong on Large Patch. If I do apply a fungicide like Propiconazole, it is combined with a fungicide effective for Pythium and another fungicide strong on Large Patch.


----------



## gkaneko (Dec 11, 2018)

Thanks green doc.

What products would you recommend??

Here's a pic of the area. I'm thinking maybe I need to aerate.


----------



## gkaneko (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Do not bother to aerate. Think about having Azoxystrobin and either Mefenoxam or Fosetyl-Al on hand. Azoxystrobin is for Large Patch and the Mefenoxam or Fosetyl-Al is for the Pythium.

Aeration has negligible benefit on our soils if done by itself. Benefit is gained by sand capping after an aeration. Aeration is oversold in Hawaii.


----------



## gkaneko (Dec 11, 2018)

Thanks, if I did aerate, I'd sand.

Can I mix all 3 products and PGR and iron?

I would rather aerate than detach. That's why I was looking to aerate.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

No need to even dethatch. Most productive thing to do is to sand cap without aerating when the peak growing season comes around. Looking at your pictures again, you do not have Dollar Spot. You most likely have the other diseases. You can mix the fungicides with the PGR and Iron.


----------



## gkaneko (Dec 11, 2018)

Thank you very much.

Is the scott's disease x granuales an OK product?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Granular fungicides are such a contradiction. They need plenty of water to release the active ingredient from the granule, but disease conditions are caused by too much water. Somehow, someway, find someone who will ship a Pint of Azoxystrobin to Hawaii.


----------



## gkaneko (Dec 11, 2018)

roger that. It's so much cheaper. I'll bite the bullet.


----------



## gkaneko (Dec 11, 2018)

OK I found Heritage fungicide in 4 ounces. I also found Ridomil gold SL but it doesn't have instructions for lawns. I am not sure if this can be applied to grass.


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

here's a link to Mefenoxam the same active ingredient as Ridomil.

https://www.solutionsstores.com/mefenoxam-2aq-fungicide?gclid=Cj0KCQiAm4TyBRDgARIsAOU75srqkfGiWkzoO2XLRqtoLQ80pHHmvlKb-4yUYugxhYcHsjKlYW4AeO8aAq1EEALw_wcB#156=895


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Ridomil Gold is the AG version of Subdue Maxx. Mefenoxam is the same. Product labels for all are easily viewed.


----------



## gkaneko (Dec 11, 2018)

Thanks guys. It will go down in the grass then!


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

gkaneko said:


> Thanks guys. It will go down in the grass then!


Be careful who you mention that to, as that's illegal.


----------



## gkaneko (Dec 11, 2018)

Ok! It will not go down on the grass then!


----------

